# Print Shops in Bay Area



## el chu (Jul 8, 2006)

Anyone know of good t-shirt print shops in the Bay Area? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

when you say print shop.. do you meat heat press, scren print or will plastisol do.. and when you say bay area do you mean So cal or Norther cal as they both have one. And if you mean Norther Cal how far inland would you go..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Because there are so many "good" printers and many of our members are printers, we try to stay away from screen printer recommendation posts.

We don't allow self promotion or advertising in the forums, so these type posts can sort of entice people to want to promote their own interests (it's hard not too sometimes )

Also, because there are a lot of different people reading the forums, you don't really know if the person recommending the printer actually works for the printer and is biased, or if they are giving a true recommendation.

I think it's best if you take into account what your requirements are, keep in mind some important questions you may have (normal turnaround time, artwork requirements, listing of fees), and maybe interview a few that you find online.

We're definitely here to help if you have specific questions about the t-shirt industry (what to look for in a printer, garment recommendations, setting up an online store, etc),

If you need a recommendation for a specific printer, you may want to try a posting a request in our *Referrals and Recommendations section of the forum here*.


----------



## el chu (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the response! I was looking for one that carried AAA brand t-shirts and able to print big pictures on t-shirts. For example, up to 25". I can't seem to find any in the Bay Area that meets these specifications. I was recommended to try PPI/Pinnacle but now changed to Supreme. However, I could not find their contact information.


----------

